# Galleon Problems



## LifeEscalade (Feb 8, 2009)

Earlier i had downloaded Galleon to see if it would work. I installed and configured it, but when I went to test the connections Galleon could not find my tivo, but when i went into my "Music, Photos and more" i saw the Galleon server. I started snooping around and gotten the TiVo HME Quickstart program and launched that and saw that i had extra apps on my tivo. Now i had restarted Galleon and I dont see the server on my tivo any more, but the apps in Galleon all recognize my tivo on its ip that it has... what went wrong? what am I doing wrong? Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.

I am running Galleon 2.5.4 on Windows XP sp2, with ports forwarded on my router and no windows firewall active.

Thx in advanced,

LifeEscalade


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The "find TiVos on network" portion of Galleon has never really worked for me, but everything works (TiVo can see apps, Galleon can see TiVos for ToGo) running on Linux.

Is there anything in your log.txt file that might indicate the problem? Restarting the TiVos (and Galleon) might help as well.


----------

